# Filter laufen lassen?



## B ausm westen (28. Jan. 2008)

Moin Moin,

Da meine Sumpfdotterblumen schon reichlich Blätter bekommen:crazy 
und meine Goldis auf tour sind hab ich mich gefragt,
ob ich den Filter wieder anstellen kann?
Damit ich bei Bedarf den Fischis auch wieder was zum futtern geben kann.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Vor diesem Problem stehe ich auch gerade, aber es soll die Tage ja wieder kälter werden.
Ich schmeiss jeden Tag ein bisschen Futter rein, fressen sie auch alles weg.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## sanke10 (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo !

Mein Filter läuft das ganze Jahr, nur im Winter etwas gedrosselt. 
Dann bleibt einen diese Entscheidung erspart, ob einschalten oder nicht!

                Gruß Lenhart


www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Olli.P (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hi,


Jo, mein Filter läuft nun auch schon im zweiten Teich-Winter durch 

Und natürlich auch gedrosselt, bzw. z.Zt. läuft er wieder auf voller Leistung da es hier im Moment so Mild ist:crazy 

Wenn's dann wieder kälter werden soll, wird natürlich wieder gedrosselt.....


----------



## Teichheini (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

drosselt ihr die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit über einen Schieber oder über einen Regler für die Pumpe .


----------



## sanke10 (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo Heinz-Günther!

Ich habe drei Pumpen in der Pumpenkammer, eine Rohrpumpe 25000 ltr. die zweite Pumpe ist für die UVC Lampe 10000 ltr. und die 3 Pumpe läuft über eine Zeitschaltuhr als Strömungspumpe 12000 ltr.
Zur Zeit läuft nur die 2 Pumpe, UVC ist ausgeschaltet.


                 Gruß Lenhart


www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Teichheini (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Da kann ich nicht mithalten eine Osaka 16000 L und eine Springbrunnenpumpe
2000 L ,die ist außer betrieb und die Osaka läuft voll durch Würde ich gerne drosseln aber wie ?


----------



## herbi (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

@ Heinz Günter...



> die ist außer betrieb und die Osaka läuft voll durch Würde ich gerne drosseln aber wie ?




....servus warum willst du eigentlich die Filteranlage drosseln,....?

Schau doch mal bei Conrad nach, da gibts bestimmt elektr. Regler die diese Arbeit übernehmen,....!


Bei mir läuft die Filterung durch, ich wüsste aber auch keinen Grund warum ich sie Drossseln sollte,....! Also ich meine , mich hat bis etz noch nix überzeugt,...!
Habe eine Powermax 10000,...!


----------



## Redlisch (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Ich habe meinen Filter bis Ende November noch gedrosselt durchlaufen lassen,
dann abgestellt und ausgeräumt/sauber gemacht.

Es war erschreckend wie er das Wasser durch die Umwälzung runtergekühlt hat. Ohne Filter war das Wasser 1,5°C wärmer (bzw. kühlte sich auch wesentlich langsammer ab) und man konnte schön die Temperaturschichtung sehen. 
Alleine ein Sprudelstein im mittleren Wasser(0,5m) auf 20 cm Tiefe kühlt den Teich um 0,5°C runter, wie ich feststellen musste.

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hi,


da es jetzt wieder um einiges kälter geworden ist, hab ich seit gestern die Pumpenleistung wieder auf ca. 50% reduziert..... 


War ja klar das es zum Karnevalswochenende wieder   wird


----------



## herbi (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

...also ich weis net warum sollte man eigentlich einen Filter im Winter drosseln,....?? Kommt das irgendwo in der Natur auch vor,...? 
Ich meine eine drosselung der Filterung, mmh..vielleicht noch,..aber die Strömmung ,...!!

Wenn ja wo,...?

Ich weis das is ein altes Thema,..aber es würde mich schon mal intressieren!

Also bei mir läuft alles genauso wie im Sommer...!

Ich möchte etz net wissen wer alles, was macht im Winter,...sondern "WARUM"  !!


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich weis net warum sollte man eigentlich einen Filter im Winter drosseln,....?? Kommt das irgendwo in der Natur auch vor,...?



In der Natur gibt es keine Filterung die im Kreis Pumpt.
Der Teich hat im allgemeinen einen Bach oder eine Quelle die ihn speisst.

Wenn ich das Wasser vom Teich (2m tief) über den Filterteich (0,65m tief) in den Filter (Oberirdisch) pumpe, so kühl das Wasser extrem aus.
Des weiteren kann sich durch die Strömung keine Temperaturschichtung aufbauen (wie durch meine kontinuirlichen Messungen bewiesen), das Wasser verschmischt sich zu stark. Sowohl bei -5cm als auch bei -2m waren die Temperaturen annähernt gleich kalt. Ohne Pumpe ist es nun unten (wo sich auch meine Fische aufhalten) um einiges wärmer als oben. 

Ohne Umwälzung ist die Wassertemperatur nach Tagen des Frostes in 2m tiefe immer noch bei 6°C, vorher ist sie unter 5°C gesunken. 


Ich habe mal 2 Messtrends angehängt, die erste ist mit Filterbetrieb, die 2. ohne Filterbetrieb.
Wichtig sind hier die Wasser-2m (Blau) und die Wasser -5cm (Rot).
Im ersten Bild sieht man schön wie sich die Wassertemperatur in 2m tiefe der in 5cm tiefe anpasst, beide laufen gleich rauf und runter.
Im 2. Bild kannst du sehen wie sich das Wasser in 5 cm tiefe der Aussentemperatur anpasst, jedoch das Wasser in 2m tiefe davon unbeeindruckt ist und die Temperatur schön hält.

Axel


----------



## sanke10 (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo!

Im Winter drehe ich das Ansaugrohr vom Skimmer zur Seite, und sauge nur ca 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche das Wasser ab, somit kühlt der Teich in den Tieferen schichten nicht zu sehr aus!

                            Lenhart


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Mahlzeit.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Ihr ein Schwerkraft-__ Filtersystem schlecht mit einem Biotec (gepumpt) vergleichen könnt, was die Auskühlung angeht.
Der Biotec (und jeder andere gepumpte Filter) gehört für den Winterbetrieb ordentlich gedämmt oder man folgt den Instruktionen des Herstellers = abschalten und einmotten.

Ein Schwerkraftfilter und seine Zuleitungen stehen/liegen nun mal gut eingepackt im Erdreich und nicht in der kalten Außenluft.


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo,


			
				sanke10 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Winter drehe ich das Ansaugrohr vom Skimmer zur Seite, und sauge nur ca 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche das Wasser ab, somit kühlt der Teich in den Tieferen schichten nicht zu sehr aus!


 habe ich alles durchprobiert, ich kann über Skimmer, bei -40cm, -180cm und -210 cm absaugen, der Effekt blieb leider der selbe.

Die Pumpe war auf ca. 3m3 elektrisch gedrosselt, normal sind 10 m³.

Selbst ein Sprudelstein vom Eisfreihalter in der Flachwasserzone (-40cm) in -20cm tiefe kühlte den Teich um 0,5°C runter (läuft aber weiter). Bei der Wassermenge hätte ich das nicht gedacht.
Axel


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo Annett


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte denkt daran, dass Ihr ein Schwerkraft-__ Filtersystem schlecht mit einem Biotec (gepumpt) vergleichen könnt, was die Auskühlung angeht.
> Der Biotec (und jeder andere gepumpte Filter) gehört für den Winterbetrieb ordentlich gedämmt oder man folgt den Instruktionen des Herstellers = abschalten und einmotten.
> 
> Ein Schwerkraftfilter und seine Zuleitungen stehen/liegen nun mal gut eingepackt im Erdreich und nicht in der kalten Außenluft.



ich habe es auch nur über den FT probiert, ohne Filter.Da sich bei mir im FT der meiste schmutz schon absetzt.
Brachte kaum nennenswerten Unterschied. Ich denke es liegt einfach an der Durchmischung des Teichwassers, welches durch die Strömung keine Temperaturschichtung aufbauen kann.

Nach all den versuchen und Messungen ist es bei mir besser alles Abzustellen, bei dem Fischbesatz und der Teichgrösse sollte es da kein grosses Problem geben. Hat man aber ein anderes Besatzverhältniss kommt man nicht über eine Filterung hinweg, hier muss man den Teich wohl besser abdecken um das auskühlen der oberen Schicht zu minimieren.

Axel


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo Axel.

Natürlich spielt auch die ständige Durchmischung der obersten mit den untersten Schichten eine Rolle bei der Auskühlung...
Und für mich ist es logisch, dass der Sprudelstein nicht nur die obersten 20cm umwälzt.. kann jeder mal in der Badewanne mit farbigem Badezusatz testen. 
(Vorsichtig oben dazugeben und mal mit nem Strohhalm blubbern. Dabei möglichst still sitzen oder erst später einsteigen, um das Ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen. )
Eine Wanne aus durchsichtigem Material wäre dafür natürlich erste Wahl.  

Aber wenn Du sagst, Du hast testweise einen FT (Filterteich?) laufen lassen... wie lief denn da das Wasser zurück?
Ein offener Rücklauf (Bach?) trägt genauso zur Auskühlung im Winter bei, wie im Sommer zum Aufheizen.

Ich bleibe aber dabei: So ein freistehender Filter, der ständig vom Wind ausgekühlt wird, wirkt wie ne unterdimensionierte Heizung für die Umgebung und das Heizwasser (Teichwasser) kühlt halt ab.

Um vergleichbare Aussagen treffen zu können, bräuchten wir jetzt noch jemanden mit Schwerkraftfilterung und "Messlust" samt Messinstrumenten.
Und er muss verrückt genug sein, den Filter mal stark zu drosseln oder gar abzustellen.
Dürfte vermutlich schwierig werden. 

Was sagen denn die Wassertemperaturen in den vers. Tiefen bei den laufenden Schwerkraftanlagen, wenn ein paar Tage Minusgrade herrschen?
*Hat das schon mal jemand verfolgt oder könnte es die nächsten Tage verfolgen?*


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel.
> Aber wenn Du sagst, Du hast testweise einen FT (Filterteich?) laufen lassen... wie lief denn da das Wasser zurück?
> Ein offener Rücklauf (Bach?) trägt genauso zur Auskühlung im Winter bei, wie im Sommer zum Aufheizen.



Also, ich filtere nach dem NG prinzip. 
Im Teich sind verschiedene Saugpunkte und ein Skimmer, welche ich durch Zugschieber steuern kann. Ein 100er KG Rohr geht durch den 1m breiten Damm und endet im Filterteich. Am Ende des FT sitzt mein Pumpenkasten mit der Pumpe, welche in ein Biotec36SCM pumpt, dieser hat ein 100er HT Rohr in den Teich zurück.
Ich habe einfach den Biotec rausgenommen und mit einen 2Zoll Schlauch direkt in den Teich zurück gepumpt (2m Schlauch).
Die ersten Wochen lief es nur so, da der Filter erst später kam. Am verschmutzungsgrad des Filter konnte man sehen, das dieser im ersten Jahr nicht viel zu tun hatte, das NG Prinzip scheint gut zu funktionieren.

Die Pumpe habe ich bis 3m³ zurückgeregelt, für die Versuche.

Axel

EDIT: Gleichzeitig wurde mir klar das die Grundlagen, welche man uns in Physik über Wasser beigebracht hat nicht für Teichwasser gelten 
Das Teichwasser scheint bei 5,x °C seine grösste Dichte zu haben und sinkt nach unten, nicht bei 4°C... Ich habe noch nie 4°C am Boden gemessen...



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich spielt auch die ständige Durchmischung der obersten mit den untersten Schichten eine Rolle bei der Auskühlung...
> Und für mich ist es logisch, dass der Sprudelstein nicht nur die obersten 20cm umwälzt.. kann jeder mal in der Badewanne mit farbigem Badezusatz testen.
> (Vorsichtig oben dazugeben und mal mit nem Strohhalm blubbern. Dabei möglichst still sitzen oder erst später einsteigen, um das Ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen. )



Das erklärst du dann aber meiner Frau, wenn ich in der Wanne mit einem Stohhalm sitzte und Blasen machen :smoki


----------



## sternhausen (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo Teichgemeinde
Möchte meine Erfahrungen und Kentnisse hier auch mal einbringen.
Zuerst mal sollte man sich vergewissern ob die jeweilige Pumpe frostsicher ist.
Sollte die Pumpe frostsicher sein kann man sie aus optischen Gründen sicher den ganzen Winter über laufen lassen, aber bringen wird es sicher nichts.
Genau so verhält es sich mit den Filtern da die Bakterien welche für die Wasserreinigung erforderlich sind ab einer Wassertemperatur von 10 Grad nicht mehr vorhanden sind oder zumindest nicht mehr effektiv arbeiten können
Des weiteren sollte eine Pumpe nur dann den Winter durchlaufen wenn diese das gepumpte Wasser nahe der Oberfläche ansaugt und nicht aus der Tiefe.
Dies ist speziell bei nicht so tiefen Teichen wichtig da sonst die Durchmischung der verschiedenen Wasserschichten zu groß ist und das Wasser dadurch weiter runtergekühlt wird.Wasser hat ja bekanntlich die größte Dichte bei ca 4 Grad Celsius.
Zur Fütterung der Fische sei gesagt das bei einer Wassertemperatur zwischen 8 und 14 Grad  nur sparsam gefüttert werden sollte und darunter überhaupt nicht.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Plätscher (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hallo, ich geb aus aktuellem Anlaß auch mal meinen Senf daszu.

Ein Freund von mir, hat auf Grund der hohen Temperaturen seinen Filter
auch durchlaufen lassen. Son großer schwarzer Kasten von Oase mit einer UV-Lampe oben drauf, die war aber ausgeschaltet. 
Vor einigen Tagen als es kälter wurde, ist die UVeinheit regelrecht explodiert. Der Deckel der Lampe ist über den ganzen Teich geflogen, das Gehäuse hat mehrere Risse und innendrin ist alles zerfetzt. 
Da ein Teil des Wassers durch die UVLampe in den Filter gepumpt wird und durch die Risse neben dem Filter landete, hat er fast 2/3 des Teichwassers verloren.

Im Sommer ist solch eine Katastrophe schon schlimm genug, aber im Winter
brauch ich das erst recht nicht (Bei ca.1Grad C in den Teich steigen, die Pumpe und Elektrik auf Schäden untersuchen und Wasserwechsel im Winter/Koiteich!).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich stell im Winter ab.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filter laufen lassen?*

Hiho,
steht aber auch bei dem Filter in der Anleitung, das er nicht Frostsicher ist und im Winter ausgemacht werden soll und die Schwämme/UV frostsicher eingelagert werden muß.

Aber welcher Filter ist wirklich Frostsicher ....

Axel


----------

